# JXL (Java Api für Exel)



## takidoso (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo und Halli,
ich arbeite mal wieder daran mittels oben genannten Java-Api Exeldateien zu produzieren.
Da ich da irgendwie auf Probleme stoße bezüglich z.B. Datums-Felder wollte ich mal fragen ob hier jemand zufälligerweise auch schon mal mit JXL gearbeitet hat. Leider hat mein Brötchengeber einer sehr beeinduckenden Web-Washer, der mir allerlei Zugriffe bezüglich User-Groups verwehrt (da war wohl Ariel am Werk   ). 
Also Frage hat hier jemand damit auch Erfahrungen schon mal gemacht?
Mit dem würde ich mich gerne mal kurzschließen.


Takidoso


----------



## elmato (26. Januar 2006)

Ich kann dir zwar nicht bei der JXL helfen, aber du kannst den Webwasher umgehen in dem du die IP's der seiten die du besuchen möchtest in hexadezimal oder binärwerte umwandelst, nervt ein wenig das du dann immer in der adr leiste diesen Wert eingeben musst, aber kannst dir ja einen kleinen Javabrowser schreiben der das für dich erledigt..
mfg
elmato


----------



## takidoso (27. Januar 2006)

hallo elmato,
klingt ineressant, aber wie macht man das?

Takidoso


----------

